# Sony Handycam Video Capture Issue



## DeShock (Feb 12, 2010)

I recently upgraded to Windows 7. First time trying to capture video from DCR-HC32. Old software would not work. Installed 64-bit PMB software downloaded from Sony site. I am connected to computer via firewire. I get this message: 










I see no option to change this setting in the menu or the user guide. Handycam is plugged into AC power. 

I have, also, tried capturing using Roxio MyDVD 10. It sees the Sony camcorder initially, but then when I try to capture the capture functions go grey and do not function. I think it may have something to do with the settings the above error references, but once again I see no way to change the setting on the camcorder. 

I can not capture any video at this time. Please help.

Thank you in advance.


----------

